# Sexy mayones (buckeye burl content O.o)



## 0 Xero 0 (Jan 13, 2012)

Once again, I'm not a bassist but I found another epic buckeye burl bass, haha. Check this out!





Mayones Comodous 5 Buckeye Burl - Master Builder Collection 2011




Mayones Caledonius 5 BuckEye Burl - Master Builder Collection 2011


----------



## Fiction (Jan 13, 2012)

That first one is godly, although I'm not sure whats with the growth on the headstock


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 13, 2012)

I guess I don't "get" buckeye burls. Too busy.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm not too crazy about the second one, but I love the first one. @TemjimStrife - I can see where you're coming from. However, I'd prefer a wood that had a lot going on rather than fluorescent colors or swirls or other crazy finishes. (I'm not saying that's what you like).


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 13, 2012)

Buckeye burl is my favorite wood. And I have no idea what it sounds like. I also love wood covered pickups.


----------



## sovereignsoviet (Jan 14, 2012)

I never thought I'd get GAS for something that looks like the physical incarnation of cancer, but by god those are beautiful.


----------



## fabriarockz (Jan 26, 2012)

They're awesome!!!
Seems like they almost got a gold flake, not really sure about the look authenticity...
Maybe too much Photoshop?


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ They're real. MTD has been using buckeye for a while and a small luthier made one called a hellcat that has a top that's unreal.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 26, 2012)

Fiction said:


> That first one is godly, although I'm not sure whats with the growth on the headstock



It's naht a tumour!


Personally, I prefer Mayones basses to their guitars. A lot more interesting.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 26, 2012)

Those are some of the ugliest basses I have ever seen.


----------



## Necris (Jan 26, 2012)

fabriarockz said:


> They're awesome!!!
> Seems like they almost got a gold flake, not really sure about the look authenticity...
> Maybe too much Photoshop?



A lot of times slabs of buckeye burl have large voids that need to be filled before finishing I've seen them filled with crushed turquoise, colored epoxies and everything else, maybe someone filled it with a somewhat golden colored material? But it likely was partially due to photoshop.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Jan 27, 2012)

Ah, come on, SirMyghin, you don't even like the commodus? That's definitely not my first choice when it comes to overall aesthetics for a bass, but it's still pretty darn spiffy.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't care for buckeye burl, but Mayones is...well....






Unf.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 27, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> I guess I don't "get" buckeye burls. Too busy.


 
I've seen a few that I thought looked very cool, but the ones in the OP do look a bit busy to me as well.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Jan 27, 2012)

^ That's one of the cool things about buckeye though. It can be crazily figured in one instance and can be more subtle in the next. It just depends on how rotten/aged the tree is.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jan 27, 2012)

I originally loved the look of Buckeye Burl. Over time though I often too find it a bit too busy and "stoney" looking. Not that that is a bad thing at all and some buckeye burl tops I still love. That first bass for example I think the top is amazing. The second however I don't care for at all. Same thing goes for any wood really. I love really complex spalted maple and really hate spalted tops that are plain and boring with only one or two discernible lines of spalt. Like:

I love this






and I hate this






and that's quite ironic since I said Buckeye Burl can be too busy. It really depends on the texture I guess.


Rev.


----------

